# im looking for a new board



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I would lean toward the Nitro. Another good choice would be an M3 Discord 155.5 :thumbsup: Usually found for around $200 and worth every penny.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah, stay away from the first 2. of that list the nitro is the way to go. also search ebay. nothing wrong with a good used board.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Or... split the gift with her, and add some of your own money for your new board. 
Awesome girl you have though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

oh ok, thats cool. i was leaning away from that one, but i dont know much about different brands. i was also looking at that m3 discord se. i like the se version better, is it just as good?

so now im looking at the m3 discord se 155.5 or the nitro target crop 155

yea i know, isnt she great. there isnt a lot of girls that WANT to buy there man a board haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Like others have said, I would go with the nitro but I would recommend trying to ride the boards you like if possible. Ask freinds if you can try there boards, ask random people if you can swap for a run, etc. You would be suprised at how many people will be ok with this and let you take it for a quick spin as long as your careful.

Morrow and 5150s have never been that great for me. They are a descent beginner board but I feel that for the money, there are some better options out there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

alright, i might try that.

but as of now, im leaning towards the nitro target crop or the m3 discord


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

ok, so im going to get one of the nitro target series, but i was just wondering if all of the nitro target series boards are about the same?

also, do you think that a 151 would be too small for me? right now i have a 155. i am about 5'8" and i have size 12 boots. the sizing chart on the house sais 25.5 to 26.5. but all the 151's are 24.6, is that too much of a difference? the 155's are 25 at waist. 

so should i just stick with the 155 or could i go to 151?

Nitro Target Series Boards


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

so iv decided to go with the nitro target redline 151. shorter for a little more control and its the same width as my current board which has worked fine.

thanks for all the help


----------

